# Anyone with paint thickness gauge (southampton)



## KEV. (Oct 22, 2007)

Could someone help me with a paint issue I have. I suspect someone, possibly supplying dealer has cut my passenger side doors at some point and left them looking slightly dull. Before I correct this, could someone local with a PTG be willing to pop round and measure what I've got left to play with? 

Thanks.
Kev.


----------

